

Show HN: Timeglass – Fully Automated Time Tracking for Git Repositories, in Go - advanderveer
https://github.com/timeglass/glass

======
advanderveer
Author here, I wanted to track how much time I spend on certain feature
branches. Existing solutions either asked me to create yet another online
account or required me activate/deactivate timers manually. When your internet
is connection is flaky or you forget a timer once any estimations instantly
become useless. I wanted something that was automatic and 100% offline, so
this weekend I created “Timeglass”. It uses file monitoring and git hooks to
make sure you’ll never forget to start or stop your timer ever again. Let me
know what you think!

------
jasonmp85
Though this will catch the obvious cases where you should be billing but
aren't while actively writing code, what about doing research or reading? Or
code reviews? In a sufficiently complicated codebase, it might be the case
that you're reading and thinking a lot longer than you're actively writing…

It is pretty neat to see the time spent actively writing each commit, though,
and the file monitoring provides a better check than just looking at the delta
between timestamps, so bravo for that!

~~~
wingerlang
I use a fully automated timetracking tool called WakaTime. It also tracks only
active coding. But it solves the issue you're talking about quite well by
having this kind of chart on the dashboard:
[http://i.imgur.com/k6prAmk.png](http://i.imgur.com/k6prAmk.png)

It's easy to see when you started, and when you took a break.

Of course this won't solve "today I only researched" (although web plugins are
in the pipeline:
[https://wakatime.com/download](https://wakatime.com/download))

Disclaimer, not affiliated. Just a long time user.

------
carlsednaoui
Nice work on shipping! Gonna give this a go :)

~~~
cloather
Cool! make sure to leave an issue or comment if you experience something
unexpected!

